# Hot Dogs Smoked



## jlhog (Sep 27, 2008)

Has anyone ever threw some store bought Ball Park franks in the smoker? I have the MES loaded with jerky and some salmon right now. I was gonna do some hot dogs on the grill later for lunch, but thought I might throw a few in the smoker to see what happens. I am sure they will either turn out good or treats for the dog!!! Of course I had a lab mix years ago that would take hot dogs and bury them in the yard. Never saw a dog do that, most will gobble them down.


----------



## shorts (Sep 27, 2008)

If it is meat...throw it in the smoker!!  LOL!!  I don't see how you can go wrong...hot dogs...love them...smoked hot dogs...Must be even better!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have never heard of a dog doing that!!!  LOL!!!

GL JLHOG!


----------



## jlhog (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I just put 4 of the dogs in the smoker. If they turn out decent I will post pics in a few hours. I am betting they will be very tasty!!!


----------



## daboys (Sep 27, 2008)

Dogs in the smoker are good! I always throw a few on when I smoke burgers. It's the only way to have them now.


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 27, 2008)

any kind of meat smoked sounds good


----------



## jlhog (Sep 27, 2008)

I am guessing a couple hours at 190-200. Is that about right?


----------



## smoke freak (Sep 27, 2008)

I cook those preecooked Johnsonville smoked sausages. Just a better hotdog in my opinion. Smoke them about an hour while the smoker comes to temp. Then I got something to eat while the real chow is cookin. Good stuff!


----------



## daboys (Sep 27, 2008)

When I do the burgers I smoke around 230*. I only leave the dogs on for about an hr.


----------



## wutang (Sep 27, 2008)

The last time I did pulled pork I also had a pack of Johnsonville Italian Sausages that I tossed in the smoker while the other stuff was cooking-they were awesome.  Every sausage had its own smoke ring and the casings still had a little "snap" to them when you bit in.  Hot dogs would have to be good in the smoker.


----------



## gnubee (Sep 27, 2008)

I do ball parks all the time in my little Cobb smoker. I Score them diagonally on each side to give them more surface for the smoke and so more of the fat drips away. When their almost done I add some honey bbq sauce to 1/2 of them for my grandkids who like them that way. The big folks eat the un-sauced ones. Delicious.


----------



## papa chubby (Sep 27, 2008)

I usually throw anywhere from a 2 to 5 pound chub of bologna in with any smoke. Makes fine lunch sammiches for later.


----------



## ddave (Sep 27, 2008)

I will have to try that next time.  I did some on the smoker awhile back and they were disappointing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  But I think that was my problem.  I didn't puncture them at all and they tasted greasy.  

It did not make sense then.  I actually like cold hot dogs, love hot hot dogs, smoked hot dogs seemed like a natural.  Will score them or puncture next time to get rid of some of the fat.

Dave


----------



## okie joe (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes to the Dogs...think fine ground sasuage...hot dog is sasuage man...smoked sasuage yummmmm...go for it a standard here


----------



## supervman (Sep 28, 2008)

Fantastic idea! 
DOH! *doing the V8 to myself* 

That just makes too much sense. 

Good Call.


----------

